# Anthropomorphic Cars



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

When I say Anthropomorphic, I mean Physically Anthropomorphic (so the cars from _Cars_ don't count).

I was just talking about this in another forum and, since we can anthropomorphize just about anything, not just animals, then someone must have seen an anthro car. Has anyone?

(This is my first proper thread so bear with me if i've done anything wrong)


----------



## Ilse (May 24, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers

Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

Punjab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers



That's exactly what someone else showed me when I was talking about this, but somehow I don't think it counts. Maybe i'm just picky.



Punjab said:


> Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)



That's where Rule 34 got us all. I wonder if whoever it was that came up with that rule knew the magnitude of what he was doing.


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2012)

I believe my true self is that of a 1978 Honda Civic. That is who I truly am on the inside, my soul-being. To express this aspect of my personality I draw pictures of myself as an anthropomorphic 1978 Honda Civic and share them with others of my kind. My girlfriend is an 1975 AMC Gremlin, and we are soul-mates. Automobile soul-mates. I communicate with others of my kind mostly through the internet, but sometimes we attend conventions. People persecute us for our true selves. My neighbor threatened to call the cops on me just for talking to his Escort. I'm not even into Fords, but that's besides the point. Just because I AM a car doesn't mean I'm going to have relations with just every car I see. It's not about the sex, though there is a 1955 Chevy Bel-Air I will never forget. You never forget your first. But I'm sick of people saying I'm perverted and wrong, and that I'm not really a car I'm just crazy. They don't understand, I have just as much right to the road as they do. Those assholes at the DMV are the worst, but I'd rather not talk about that ugly incident of carsecution. I have a good mechanic, though. You've never lived until you've had this guy change your oil. It doesn't make me gay, because I'm a Honda, not really a person. Your morality doesn't apply to me. I am a car. Beep beep, mother fucker. Deal with it. [/pasta]


----------



## Zoetrope (May 24, 2012)

I've seen a character that just looked like a human with headlights for eyes and they were supposed to be an anthropomorphic car. *shrugs* You do seem picky, I think because what you're asking for is a robot.

I looked at this anime like once, and thought the premise was silly. They were immediately what I thought of though since Transformers doesn't satisfy you.

http://timmaughanbooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/basquash8.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vx0Gu7pPdqo/SeQoZvMiifI/AAAAAAAABOE/2yzctcWWgMM/s400/BASQUASH.jpg
http://www.fanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/basquash-robot-02.jpg


----------



## Deo (May 24, 2012)

This car:














The Metallicar, aka "Baby", has the most developed character background I've ever seen for a car. And is a fairly prominent character in the show.


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

Like this?

Oh wait that's a train.


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> http://timmaughanbooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/basquash8.jpg
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vx0Gu7pPdqo/SeQoZvMiifI/AAAAAAAABOE/2yzctcWWgMM/s400/BASQUASH.jpg
> http://www.fanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/basquash-robot-02.jpg



That's much more what I was thinking of. Although it's only now I realize they look extremely silly. Screw it, i'll just accept the Transformers.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 24, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> That's much more what I was thinking of. Although it's only now I realize they look extremely silly. Screw it, i'll just accept the Transformers.



Hahaa. XD


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2012)

Oh sweet, someone else uploaded that thread. When a furry imageboard decides to dedicate a thread to cars instead. (nsfw) A pretty entertaining read once you get past the crap at the beginning and people start joining in (#6167 onwards)

As for actual anthro cars though, I don't really recall seeing any. Not any decent ones, at least.


----------



## Deo (May 24, 2012)

I know AmethystPie/Metalik-Fairy has an anthropomorphic car character. His character is "Khaaz" or "Khaazabaar".
http://metalik-fairy.deviantart.com/
http://betweencreation.com/ferocioustoaster/albums/4866-khaazbaar-and-co
http://fursuit.livejournal.com/5307741.html


----------



## PapayaShark (May 24, 2012)

Deo said:


> This car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want that car so much <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIBU-DaJJOk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Like this?


----------



## Deo (May 24, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> I want that car so much <3


Me too. Owning one is on my bucket list.


----------



## Coledragonknight (May 24, 2012)

I know a few people who do ANthro planes on DA


----------



## Aetius (May 24, 2012)

Ive seen an anthro F-16 before.


----------



## Lewi (May 24, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 24, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Boom.



Did anyone else think of the Kool-Aid guy when they saw this? Seems like a car version of him.


----------



## Dreaming (May 24, 2012)

I'm suddenly reminded of that Furry gag from American Dad...


----------



## Lewi (May 24, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Did anyone else think of the Kool-Aid guy when they saw this? Seems like a car version of him.


 *OH YEAH! VROOM VROOM!
*


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 24, 2012)

Follow my liiiink above


----------



## Tuss (May 24, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/amethystlongcat

Her 'sona is an anthro car thing


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

You know, reading this thread has reminded me of that episode of _Futurama_ in which Bender becomes a "Were-Car".


----------



## Lewi (May 24, 2012)

Tuss said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/amethystlongcat
> 
> Her 'sona is an anthro car thing



Um...


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Um...



What?


----------



## Deo (May 24, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> What?


He said "Um" in reference that I had already previously in this thread posted about Amethyst:


Deo said:


> I know AmethystPie/Metalik-Fairy has an  anthropomorphic car character. His character is "Khaaz" or "Khaazabaar".
> http://metalik-fairy.deviantart.com/
> http://betweencreation.com/ferocioustoaster/albums/4866-khaazbaar-and-co
> http://fursuit.livejournal.com/5307741.html


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

Deo said:


> He said "Um" in reference that I had already previously in this thread posted about Amethyst:



Well, I knew that you already posted about that.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2012)

Anthropomorphic machine-porn terrifies the shit out of me.


----------



## Armaetus (May 25, 2012)

Skyshadow has made a few images of an anthro spaceship..


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 25, 2012)

Well there was that whole dragons fucking cars fiasco.  I dunno why that's relevant.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Well there was that whole dragons fucking cars fiasco.  I dunno why that's relevant.


I have seen that, some crazy things can show up on results if you dont use google correctly.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2012)

I've drawn myself as a kurwaii animu spaceship girl before, if that counts.

Also, I am a spaceship. For real.

Also, my favorite game's player character transforms from a spaceship into a robot woman thing.


These aren't cars, but vehicles would be in the same general category, I guess?


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2012)

I will never forget the day I learned of creepy anthro plan porn people. I just find people jacking it to a plane with titties to be so ridiculous that I hope they are at least self aware of the absurdity.


----------



## Randolph (May 25, 2012)

Punjab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers
> 
> Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)


Yes, I think everyone's seen that set by now.

Honestly, I can think of so much worse.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 26, 2012)

Punjab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers
> 
> Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)


I honestly think most of it is a joke, along with shitting dick nipples.

It keeps me sane.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> I honestly think most of it is a joke, along with shitting dick nipples.
> 
> It keeps me sane.



It's a very long running joke then, given some of the accounts are years old, have hundreds of submissions and have given/received thousands of comments and loads of favourites :3

Don't forget the helicopters too. They don't get much love :c


----------



## BarlettaX (May 26, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=c4tf0a3q2fcaot2


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close. Let me fix that for you.






Mediafire is a terrible site for uploading images to, by the way.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 27, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)



My curiosity is killing me.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2012)

You mean like this? :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 27, 2012)

Punjab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers
> 
> Also I've seen airplane porn on FA before. (*?????????* why)


I've seen Boeing 737 Getting raped by tentacles
It was the most hilarious picture


----------



## Wreth (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Randolph (May 27, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> My curiosity is killing me.


Now if only you knew how to use Google.

Oh well.



Commiecomrade said:


> I honestly think most of it is a joke, along with shitting dick nipples.
> 
> It keeps me sane.



There's a whole world of fetishes that your innocent mind could never comprehend.

Shitting dick nipples is pretty entry-level, and I believe it doesn't deserve it's recognition. It just happened to be the first thing the earlier waves of prudes spotted, and degenerated into some sort of infamous legend.

inb4 deep and edgy


----------



## Tybis (May 27, 2012)

Besides Transformers, I know of no anthro cars.
I know of an artist that does anthro roller-coasters though.


----------



## Randolph (May 28, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Besides Transformers, I know of no anthro cars.
> I know of an artist that does anthro roller-coasters though.


You've never seen Cars?

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 28, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> You mean like this? :V



Is that the van from Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 29, 2012)

Randolph said:


> You've never seen Cars?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


I'd think that when you're old, going to see Cars is not on top of your priorities
I haven't seen it. And I have no idea how old Tybis is, but I'd reckon he's older


----------



## Randolph (May 29, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't seen it.


It's actually a pretty awful movie.


----------



## Sar (May 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> When I say Anthropomorphic, I mean Physically Anthropomorphic (so the cars from _Cars_ don't count).








You're welcome...


----------



## Vega (May 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh sweet, someone else uploaded that thread. When a furry imageboard decides to dedicate a thread to cars instead. (nsfw) A pretty entertaining read once you get past the crap at the beginning and people start joining in (#6167 onwards)
> 
> As for actual anthro cars though, I don't really recall seeing any. Not any decent ones, at least.



You've made my day, THANK YOU for posting that link!


----------



## Bread (May 29, 2012)

I've seen a big collection of pictures with dragons having sex with cars but that's as close as I've come.


----------



## KatmanDu (May 29, 2012)

http://www.madmusic.com/song_details.aspx?SongID=2595


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2012)

rule 34

rule 34 everywhere


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 1, 2012)

Bread said:


> I've seen a big collection of pictures with dragons having sex with cars but that's as close as I've come.


Dragons seem to be popular partners. There's probably one artist drawing a million dragon x car pictures.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

When I was younger, I used to fantasize about cars in _that_ way. Not anymore, kinda silly, lol.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh hi...

Indeed there is fans of anthro-cars and I'm one of them


----------



## Lewi (Jun 17, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> Oh hi...
> 
> Indeed there is fans of anthro-cars and I'm one of them


Is this guy the Ice Cream truck from that one SCP?


----------



## Dokid (Jun 17, 2012)

I've seen a pretty well done train, bus, and plane. But never an actually humanoid car.

If pulled off well they can look pretty awesome


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 2, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Is this guy the Ice Cream truck from that one SCP?



Yep; 490


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe I saw a anthropomorphic plane on Facepunches Rule 34 Thread. Mmm, that plane was sexy.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 6, 2012)

What, no _Turbo Teen_?


























Surprise furry!





Select _Turbo Teen_ wackiness on dA (the Bumblebee vs Turbo Teen one is hilarious): http://jonesycat79.deviantart.com/favourites/40301581

The intro:
[video=youtube;MDCxNHyND68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDCxNHyND68[/video]

Well, at least the art is awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> That's exactly what someone else showed me when I was talking about this, but somehow I don't think it counts. Maybe i'm just picky.
> 
> 
> 
> That's where Rule 34 got us all. I wonder if whoever it was that came up with that rule knew the magnitude of what he was doing.



Yes, you are picky. It's a mechanical object which has human traits, thus anthropomorphic. disney's CARS is anthropomorphic.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 8, 2012)

Oddly enough, I have seen some things involving that browsing FA. The only curious question many are asking is why?


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 1, 2012)

Traxx said:


> Oddly enough, I have seen some things involving that browsing FA. The only curious question many are asking is why?



Urm, why what?

Why I like anthro cars?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

The form of a car is not conducive to anthropomorphism really imo. Never the less I recall having seen one or two...I think there's _perhaps_ an element of choosing a machine such as a car as a 'fursona' type identity as an attempt to be edgy and different.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this what you meant?


----------

